# Picking up new puppy next week, need ideas for AKC name



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Is there a litter theme?


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

Just want to say congratulations and he is sooooooo CUTE!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LilyHill's James P. Sullivan (that was Sulley's full name)


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

LilyHill's James P. Sullivan
LilyHill's and Boo's Kitty


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

So cute! Can't wait to see more pics as he grows!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

LillyHill's Who's In The Closet


----------

